# List of your trading partners and their resorts?



## Laurie (May 3, 2010)

Hi DAE,

This came up in another thread ... would you be willing to post here:

Who are your trading partners, and which resorts do they encompass? 

I've never found that info on your website, but it would be helpful to know ... especially to fill ongoing exchange requests, when we don't find what we're looking for online.

Thanks!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 3, 2010)

*Bump*

Hi DAE,

I posted this question 3 months ago, and see you've been back since then. 

Any chance you'd share this info (which is known to some - but not to most of us) to increase our chances of a satisfactory exchange?


----------



## Carol C (Nov 18, 2010)

What a great question!


----------



## JudyS (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd be interested, too.


----------



## Ask DAE (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello and thank you for your inquiry! 

We have just a few select trading partners worldwide that may represent several resorts each. This gives us the ability to get inventory from almost anywhere in the world with a few exceptions. Some of these partners are other exchange companies, some are resort networks or management companies and some are even individual resorts. The nature of many of these relationships preclude us from listing them here, but more importantly these are not the core of where we get our inventory to fulfill requests. 

Our biggest trading partners are our members. When we recevie requests, we go into our own database of members to find inventory. In many cases member requests are filled by us sourcing the inventory from another member. 

We depend on early deposits and repeat customers to get the inventory necessary to fill the requests we receive. This is why our quality of service is so important to us. We earn the inventory one deposit at a time. 

While this isn't the list you've requested I hope this at least gives you a better idea of how we acquire inventory we don't already have available.


----------



## Judy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ask DAE said:


> Our biggest trading partners are our members. When we recevie requests, we go into our own database of members to find inventory. In many cases member requests are filled by us sourcing the inventory from another member.


Does this apply only to your US members, or also to the membership of your offices in Europe, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, and Asia (Did I miss any?)  By the way, where is your Asia office?


----------



## Ask DAE (Dec 2, 2010)

While all our offices offer the same basic service there may exist some regional relationships that make some inventory more readily available than not. 

We have three offices in Asia. One in Shanghai, one in Bangkok and one in Bangalore India.


----------



## Judy (Dec 6, 2010)

Ask DAE said:


> Our biggest trading partners are our members. When we receive requests, we go into our own database of members to find inventory. In many cases member requests are filled by us sourcing the inventory from another member......
> 
> While all our offices offer the same basic service there may exist some regional relationships that make some inventory more readily available than not.


So are you saying that you have direct access to deposits from US members, but in order to fill requests for weeks deposited by UK, Australian, or Asian members, you have to negotiate with those offices?


----------



## Ask DAE (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello,

If the inventory already exists in any of the Intl DAE offices at the time of request, we do not have to negotiate anything - we all operate from the same invetnory pool. 

It's just that each regional office is responsible for "sourcing" inventory in their respective regions that is not currently available in the pool. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## auntiepen (Oct 17, 2011)

Ask DAE said:


> While all our offices offer the same basic service there may exist some regional relationships that make some inventory more readily available than not.
> 
> We have three offices in Asia. One in Shanghai, one in Bangkok and one in Bangalore India.



can I contact Bangkok office to find out the availability of the timeshare overthere


----------

